# I got up early/with so much motivation....then



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I turned on my coffee maker........nada  

Now my morning of ambition just is a cold, early, stinky morning!!! :ROFL: 

I got up at 5 so hubby could help me w/Mojo's antibiotic injection before he left for work. Since I was going to the barn I figured I would STAY UP (which if you knew me--is QUITE the feat, even WITH coffee!) and get started on house chores, cook the human kids breakfast and hit the stores early for some errands.

Ended up doing the barn and found my self boiling water and pouring it over a wire filter basket w/the grounds in it. Put it right over my cup :ROFL: managed to get 1 cup :coffee2: I feel a bit better. Guess what is first on my list of "to buys" ?????? :think:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep, the coffee the only way to "officially" start your day.
I am having my coffee right now :leap: :leap: 

My mom does that, finds a way to get coffee made if the coffee maker is not working. She is more addicted than I am. She tells me I need to quit sometimes...all that coffee probably isn't good for me.
When I only have 1 morning cup and she has 2-3 cups a day.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

jesse-goats said:


> Yep, the coffee the only way to "officially" start your day.


Totally and unequivocally AGREE! :laugh: I am about to go "strain" my 2nd cup! My kids would not let me to go Ihop for breakfast! So I gotta suffer till we get to wally world to get a new coffee maker.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My goats and chickens love their "morning coffee" - hot water!  I bring a bucket out there on cold mornings.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

milkmaid: awww you are a great momma!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jesse your mom's right you know, you shouldnt be drinking coffee. It leaves more for her! :wink: 

If you can handle the strength, a press pot is the way to go. Those mornings when the maker cuts out is no fun.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Buy some of those instant coffee bags to keep around for these kind of emergencies LOL
I am not a coffee drinker, but I love those instant flavored coffees they sell in the small can or packets, especially when I have to get up early and head out to do something.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Jesse your mom's right you know, you shouldnt be drinking coffee. It leaves more for her! :wink:
> 
> If you can handle the strength, a press pot is the way to go. Those mornings when the maker cuts out is no fun.


Lol thats the thing...she rations the coffee out...its like I have a coffee allowance :roll:

When the goats are in milk she buys me work pants or coffee and stuff in trade for the milk....then she drink most of the coffe because she bought it (I told her I would rather have the $5 or whatever she paid for the coffee).
Anyways its quite comical.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Another  here, so I feel your pain. I agree with Nancy, a French Press is an awesome thing to have. While we have and mostly use a drip pot, I love pressed coffee - it has a much cleaner flavor, IMO. But then I tend to be a bit of a coffee snob on top of just an addict.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

.:Linz:. said:


> Another  here, so I feel your pain. I agree with Nancy, a French Press is an awesome thing to have. While we have and mostly use a drip pot, I love pressed coffee - it has a much cleaner flavor, IMO. But then I tend to be a bit of a coffee snob on top of just an addict.


Hmm I'll have to remember that Linz, I be a coffee snob from the get go too. 

And yeah those Via packets are nice in emergency. Problem is I stash them & hubby searches & finds. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL...Aww the morning jolt.... glad you had your coffee.. :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So there IS someone else who had a BAD morning!
I had to be up at 3:30 Sat morning to be at work at 4:15 and my auto pot barely gave me 1 cup!! I am a total coffee addict and have to have my "half a pot" cup filled for work...the coffee we have at the restaurant SUCKS...There is no body to it at all and I like my extremely dark roast coffee...strong and bold!  

I ended up rushing to get my stove top percolator out and perking while I went to feed , by the time I got back in the house my coffee was ready to go/ now there is no excuse for hubby when it comes to a Christmas gift....I need my automatic with the timer to have my coffee brewed and ready at 4:15.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL funny how importaint things become! 

I got a new coffee maker at wally world yesterday and man am I glad I had it today--cold and rainey!!! I got some pics that I will put in a new post later. 

Right now hubby and I are having an afternoon cup after decorating the house for Christmas  

I must look into one of those french presses--sound way cool! I think I have heard of them in the past but never have seen one. At work we also have coffee every morning. I bet the girls at work would appreciate the press as well.

awww poor Liz--I feel your pain (you know I do!) but I am glad you got it made, especially getting up sooo early!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats why I love my kuerig. Love flavored coffees


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

milkmaid said:


> My goats and chickens love their "morning coffee" - hot water!  I bring a bucket out there on cold mornings.


 hee hee my goats love their 'goat beer' hot water molasses garlic and apple cider vinegar. twice a day.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL! Goat Beer!! I love it! I really gotta get some molasses and make some yummy stuff for my goaties


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Always have coffee molasses & a shot of whisky on hand during kidding. One of my girls loved it, would not let go of that syringe full of the cof molasses & whisky mix. No matter how she felt, exhausted after kidding she'd get up & look for that syringe.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

lol! what is the ratio of the liquids in that mix? Sounds like a super "shot" to give after kidding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I only give it if the doe is lethargic after kidding. Everything is in thirds. By the time yer hot coffee has the other additives it is cool enough.
Done orally of course.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Done orally of course.


LOL I paused after typing "shot" I KNEW that would get you :laugh:

I work for a vet clinic--we always have to tell people--"give this orally" you would not believe the medicines people think proper to give a dog or a cat rectally!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hee hee my goats love their 'goat beer' hot water molasses garlic and apple cider vinegar. twice a day.


 :ROFL: I love it....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i called it goat beer way back when i first et my partner, trying to explain to him why they love it so much. it just stuck. they et two buckets morning and night. the saanens seem to love it more so than the nubians


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

